# Gigabyte Sniper 3



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne mal wissen welchen Format jetzt das Gigabyte g1 sniper 3 hat.
Auf der Hp steht XL-ATX Form Factor; 30.5cm x 26.4cm 
Aber XL-ATX wäre ja eigentlich XL-ATX345,4 × 263

E-ATX305 × 330

Es geht mir darum was ich für ein Case brauche da es bei einigen Händlern zu dem Format unterschiedliche angaben gibt. 
Es steht dort mal E-ATX oder mal XL-ATX....
Würde mich über kurze info freuen

Gruß


----------



## KonterSchock (20. März 2013)

100% E-ATX hattes es auch mal, der preis ist aber alles andere als ok.. überleg dir das noch mal. hatte es damals auch wieder zurück geschickt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

Das Sniper 3 wird als E ATX geführt


----------



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

ah ok also doch e-atx nicht xl-atx wie Gigabyte in der Beschreibung hat......Warum überlegen?
Eigentlich wollte ich das MSIz77 Gaming verbauen aber es soll laut MSI erst ende April kommen....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

Brauchst du da überhaupt alles? Für die Masse reicht ja das Z77X D3H, wenn man beim Gehäuse nicht zu tief einsteigt können die auch E ATX aufnehmen ohne das es irgendwo kneift.


----------



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

Also ich hab nen Corsair 500r als case und wollte das MSI Z77 Gaming verbauen das kommt aber Ende April....Ersatz würde das Gigabyte sein was ja nicht ins case past


----------



## DrWaikiki (20. März 2013)

Als Mainboard könntest du dir ja mal das MSI MPower angucken. Für "nur" 160€ eine sehr gute Wahl mit vielen Features


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

Hm daran ist eigendlich besonderes was man haben müßte, die Killerkarte wird überbewertet und ob man den Sound Disaster Chip braucht? OK jeder wie er mag. Naja hast du mal nachgemessen, denn das Board reizt das Format ja nicht aus mit den 305 x 264 mm ( E - ATX allgemein -> 305 mm × 330 mm ). So wie ich es sehe ist es tatsächlich XL ATX ( XL-ATX: 345 mm × 262 mm ). Hatte mich da wohl auch etwas verlocken lassen von diversen Angaben ).


----------



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

Also ich hab jetzt ein MSIgd65 mit einer killer nic und creative crate........Will einfach nur wechseln um von den steckkarten wegzukommen...
Also zu killer nic kann ich sagen ist super .......Das msi mpower naja kann ich das gd65 behalten hat nicht den chip von creative oder den e2200 killer nic drauf darum geht es ja grad


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

Über die Killerkarte könnte man streiten, aber bei der Soundkarte wäre ich je nach ANspruch eine ext. Karte vorziehen. Aber es ist deine Entscheidung


----------



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

Also ich bin mit der Killer bestens zufrieden.....Mir geht es auch hauptsächlich um das Gigabyte
G1 Sniper wegen Format.....Da gibt es Shops steht e-atx dann wieder xl-atx hin und her .....
also 30,5 mal 26,4 wäre für mich e-atx kein xl-atx

ZB http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-EATX-Retail.html E-atx ......Darum was nun


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

Nö es ist XL ATX, wie es auch im letzten Satz verlinkt ist ( siehe hier )


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. März 2013)

Moin Moin  

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - G1.Sniper 3 (rev. 1.0)


XL-ATX Form Factor; 30.5cm x 26.4cm

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

Hm aber irgendwas past da nicht..
Mein msi ist:

Msi gd atx 30,5 mal 24,4
Gigabyte xlatx 30,5 mal 26,5 also nur 2 cm breite.....

XL-ATx ist aber auch höher 34,5 das ist es aber nicht hat die gleiche atx höhe nur breiter


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. März 2013)

Ich glaube  da es sich um (kein) offiziellen Standard handelt, ist die Bemaßung dem Hersteller überlassen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

Gut in dem Fall ist es natürlich Essig mit dem Board, dann heißt es wohl wirklich abwarten, wenn der Zollstock sagt das es nicht paßt


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. März 2013)

Frage am Rande, welches Case willst du nutzen ?


----------



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

Na sagen wir mal so ..........
Es würde auch ein neues Gehäuse fällig werden beim wechsel und XL-Atx case findet man nicht wirklich viele gute für Wakü


----------



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

GBTTM schrieb:


> Frage am Rande, welches Case willst du nutzen ?



Darum geht es ja .....Ich habe ein Corsair 500r grad neu


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. März 2013)

Hast du den eins im Auge ?

Edit: ok mom


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. März 2013)

Schau mal es geht um diese Case http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/images/product_images/popup_images/17679_2__GECS_006_3g.jpg 

Also, ich denke das G1 Sniper 3 sollte passen... Augenmaß


----------



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

Eventuell ein Nanoxia DS 1 Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Midi Tower White


----------



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

GBTTM schrieb:


> Schau mal es geht um diese Case http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/images/product_images/popup_images/17679_2__GECS_006_3g.jpg
> 
> Hm denke nicht.....Wenn ich messe liegt das Board direkt rechts auf wo die kabel Durchführung ist.
> Sind ca 26cm und es sollen ja 26.5 sein


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. März 2013)

Du meinst der verdeckt die durchläufe zur hälfte ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

Naja da du ja unbedingt die beiden Sachen unbedingt Onboard haben willst ist die Auswahl nicht so riesig


----------



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

So jetzt schaut mal her.......

So hier mal das Nanoxia DS 1 Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Midi Tower White#

Schaut mal wie weit es nach unten geht ......aber nicht in die breite........ist ein XL-ATX

zum vergleich das DS 2 ein E-ATX Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 Midi Tower Dark Black#

Das ist viel breiter......

Da das G1 Sniper 3 Breiter ist aber die gleiche höhe hat wie atx 30,5 wäre es meiner Meinung nach ein E-ATX


----------



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

So hier mal vielleicht besser zu sehen......
Da das Sniper wie gesagt 30,5 also atx höhe hat aber breiter ist ein E-ATX


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

Der Knackpunkt  der Höhe fällt ja zum Glück raus, ich selber nutze ja das 650D. Es ist eben die Frage wie gut es von der Tiefe paßt, aber scheinbar bleibt genug Platz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 500R vs 650D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

Ja stimmt die höhe past nur halt breite.
Bei dem 650 würde es ja passen da sind ja noch andre kabel Durchführungen vorhande nur beim 500r werden die zum teil abgedeckt. 
Man müßte also ein E-Atx nehmen wegen breite und kein XL-Atx wegen höhe


----------



## Tjerk (20. März 2013)

Hier sieht man wie eng das ist ........Durch die kante würde es aufliegen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2013)

Bitte keine Doppelposts. Scheinbar müßte es aber gehen da man ja keine fetten Kabelbäume dort verlegen müßte. Nur diu als Besitzer kannst es genau nachmessen und mit der Kabelverlegung vergleichen, wir müßen ja eher raten. Das Bild ist auch etwas dunkel und vom Winkel etwas unpassend.


----------



## Tjerk (21. März 2013)

Ich hab eben nochmal geschaut aber es wird nicht passen mit den 26,5 cm breite. 
Nur bringt es mir auch nix wenn ich ein Xl-Atx case kaufe und es umtauschen muss gegen ein E-Atx case wegen breite. 
Das ist ja die frage, was man auf den Bildern ja gut sehen kann den unterschied


Schau mal unter Format^^

Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 im Test: Perfektes Allround-Paket für Ivy Bridge - jedoch teuer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2013)

Ich kenne das Format mittlerweile, und GBTTM müßte es ja am besten wissen welches Format / Abmessungen das Board hat. Mir persönlich wäre der Aufriss sowie der Preis zu hoch


----------



## Tjerk (21. März 2013)

Na dann wird ich das mal mit GBTTM klären welches Format es jetzt hat.......


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2013)

GBTTM schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - G1.Sniper 3 (rev. 1.0)
> 
> ...



Hier hat er es ja schon erklärt. Ich habe auch überall die gleichen Masse gefunden, nur wird es teilweise falsch als E ATX bezeichnet anstatt XL ATX. So langsam dreht es sich vor meinen Augen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KonterSchock (21. März 2013)

Als Gehäuse kann ich Silverstone raven 1 empfehlen da passt alles rein. Es gab nix was nicht gepasst hat.

kannst von E-atx ausgehen, und wenn es doch xl-atx ist, dann wegen 2cm, das macht denn bock auch nicht fett sprich beim Big Tower passt alles rein..

seit wann baut MSI mit Killer und Creative Chips? Beim Sound ist es eine mogel Packung, da steckt meistens ein rlt Chip unter der Alu Kappe. Soweit ich weiß baut nur Gigabyte so extra Modelle, und Sie halten echt ihr Wort, nicht wie die anderen Hersteller alla Asus / MSI / Biosstar...

dennoch ist der Aufpreis unverschämt teuer.


----------



## Tjerk (21. März 2013)

Schaust du hier................ Z77 GAMING | MSI Gaming-Serie

Naja das Raven 1 ist ja mal hässlich hoch 10 ......und dann noch ne Wakü da rein ........


Also nochmal........

Mein ATX L=30,5 mal B=24,4
Sniper 3 laut Hp L=30,5 mal B=26,4   

Das sind 2 cm Breiter und somit E-ATX den XL-ATX ist Länger 34,5

Ende gut alles gut ich teste es aus und wenn Falsch ist sag ich bescheid ...........


----------



## KonterSchock (21. März 2013)

@Tjerk 
da steckt ein rlt Sound Chip drin, die Software ist gepusht sprich Creative, aber in echt ist da kein Creative Chip drauf.
der ist sogar zusehen unten links RLT, das mit der Killer karte glaube ich dir. der chip ist auch kaum zu übersehen. aber der Sound ist rlt " gepusht mit modifizierte Creative Software" war beim Asus maximus4 auch so, habe selbst eins, es wird versprochen das eine supremFx Sound Lösung vorhanden ist, nur blöd das gar nix davon zu sehen ist sprich supremeFX kommt eigentlich von ADI, was aber nicht vorhanden ist das ganze pusht man dann mit RLT ac889 chip und creativ software ab. bei msi wirds nicht anders sein, eigentlich ein verstoß was hier begangen wird.
msi /asus / biostar ,pushen. Gigabyte aber halten was sie versprechen.

naja optik ist ansichts sache, ich finde es cool.  aber da scheiden sich die geister.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. März 2013)

Moin Moin .. sorry ich bin vorm Moni ein geschlafen ...  bitte gib uns bescheid  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (21. März 2013)

GBTTM schrieb:


> Moin Moin .. sorry ich bin vorm Moni ein geschlafen ...  bitte gib uns bescheid  Gruß GBTTM



Schau mal grad selber nach ...pls

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - G1.Sniper 3 (rev. 1.0)

und

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77X-UP7 (rev. 1.0)

Gleiche Maße aber mal E-ATX und mal XL-ATX .......hm


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. März 2013)

Moin,

beide MB haben die selben Maße : 30.5cm x 26.4cm  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (21. März 2013)

GBTTM schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> beide MB haben die selben Maße : 30.5cm x 26.4cm
> 
> Gruß GBTTM



Jaaber warum mal E-ATX und das Sniper als XL-ATX ?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. März 2013)

Ah jetzt verstehe ich deine Frage, hmm gute Frage.. ich glaube das ist Auslegungssache der Modellbeschreibung. Aber guter Ansatz gebe ich gerne weiter


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2013)

Hm da hat sich aber der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen, sollte gerade da natürlich stimmen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. März 2013)

Mabye


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. März 2013)

so gefixt  dauert noch einkessele bis es auf der HP erscheint.
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - G1.Sniper 3 (rev. 1.0)
Gruß GBTTM


----------



## KonterSchock (21. März 2013)

Also doch e-atx.


----------



## Tjerk (21. März 2013)

Jup E-ATX sollte es sein sonst gibt es Probleme bei Gehäuse kauf.....Im XL-ATX case geht kein E-ATX oft rein und umgekehrt ....


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. März 2013)

jup .. Fehler Teufel aber gefixt  Danke!!


----------



## Tjerk (25. März 2013)

So Board ist da und bin eigentlich zufrienden.....
Aber der oberste PCI-E port hätte mehr platz zu dem darüber liegenden kühler brauchen können und auch zu den Audio anschlüssen ist es eng....
Muste bei meiner Gigabyte hd7970 oc die Backplatte abmachen und sie dort hinein zu bekommen .....
Und ja das Board past in ein Corsair 500r ^^


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. März 2013)

Nice, mach uns bilder bitte Gruß und danke für deine Rückinfo, GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (25. März 2013)

Ja mach ich morgen mal fix welche von, hab beim zusammen bau schon welche gemacht.....


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. März 2013)

Sehr gut, da freue ich mich darauf  gruß GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (26. März 2013)

So hier mal ein paar bilder ..........Aber noch nicht fertig......


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. März 2013)

Moin Moin  Das sieht sehr ordentlich aus! bin gespannt wie das am Ende aussehen wird  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## dragonlort (27. März 2013)

Das ist ja mal ganz knapp bemessen^^ Hast sehr viel glück gehabt das es passt


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. März 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2013)

Na sieh an wie das passen tuten tut, dann viel Freude mit dem jungen Tier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. März 2013)

finde ich auch


----------



## Tjerk (31. März 2013)

So hier mal etwas wieter gebaut.........Die Woche geht's dann weiter wenn teile kommen ^^


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. März 2013)

Guten Morgen  das sieht ja mal gut aus und es wird auch !! ich bin gespannt   Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (7. April 2013)

So hier mal der rest.....Hab die Woche mal weiter zusammen gebaut und das ist rausgekommen......


----------



## Tjerk (7. April 2013)

Hier geht's noch weiter .........


----------



## dragonlort (7. April 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus
Sieht bischen fett aus mit den Radi auf dem kopf^^


----------



## Tjerk (7. April 2013)

Tja nur wo soll so ein Monster sonst hin? Ein 240er reicht ja glaub ich nicht dafür.......


----------



## dragonlort (7. April 2013)

Bin mal gespannt wie es im fertigen zustand ausehen tut.


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

Welches Gehäuse ist das? Corsair 500R?


----------



## Tjerk (7. April 2013)

Ja es ist ein Corsair 500r White


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

Sieht wirklich nice aus


----------



## Tjerk (7. April 2013)

Dank euch mal sehen wenn es fertig ist...........Vielleicht reicht ja ein 240er auch aus für das System......


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

Wäre knapp und nicht leise...


----------



## Tjerk (7. April 2013)

Ja leider und einen Mora an der seite find ich nicht wirklich gut.........


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

Wenn du das Case wechseln könntest, würde ich dir das NZXT Switch 810 oder Bitfenix Shinobi XL empfehlen. 
Welche GraKa ist das?


----------



## Tjerk (7. April 2013)

Also das Case hab ich grad neu jetzt wieder wechsel ist blöd. 
Es ist eine HD 7970 oc von Gigabyte


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

Puuh, für eine 7970 und ein Ivy mit OC(?) wäre ein 240er sehr knapp.


----------



## Tjerk (7. April 2013)

Hm, also das NZXT Switch 810  ist ja mal nice und geht da ein 420er Radi rein oben? Also ein dicker 6 cm halt plus 2.5cm lüfter.......

Hab kein Oc im System ..........


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

Achso, ein 420er passt rein. Dazu noch ein dünner 140 hinten unten ein dicker 240 und noch einen dicken 140/120er. 
Sollte definitiv reichen.


----------



## Tjerk (7. April 2013)

Hört sich gut an .......... Muss ich mir mal überlegen ob ich mir das anschaffe .
Ein 420 im Deckel und ein 240 in der Front wäre gut und reicht vollkommen. 
Hab jetzt ja schon keine Temperatur Probleme


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. April 2013)

Moin Moin, na wie sieht es aus mit deinem Projekt ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (8. April 2013)

Hey, soweit gut hab mal ein paar bilder geladen wieder und teste grad rum das System........Muss aber glaub ich doch nen andres case nehmen für den 420er radi und den Cpu wechseln eventuell.
Aber mal eine andre frage warum Fippen die Spulen bei der Grafikkarte Gigabyte GV-R7970OC-3GD?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. April 2013)

Moin Moin

Oha fragen zu VGA kann ich leider nicht supporten da es sich um eine andere  Abteilung handelt aber ich lass dich nicht im Stich 

Technische Anfragen zu VGA-Karten könnt ihr gerne über unser GGTS System anfragen: http://ggts.gigabyte.com/tech.asp?ClassI…y&SourceWeb=B2C

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (8. April 2013)

Jo dank dir hab ich schon mal gemacht und auch Telefonisch aber da kam nur das NT sei zu schwach......Neues drin das gleiche pro...Jetzt neues Board gleiche pro.....


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. April 2013)

Hast du mal die VGA getuscht ?


----------



## Tjerk (8. April 2013)

GBTTM schrieb:


> Hast du mal die VGA getuscht ?



Nein nehme immer den DVI port hab nix gewechselt mal weder port noch kabel


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. April 2013)

Nein nein, ich meine Das fiepen der VGA... hast du diese schon getauscht ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (8. April 2013)

ja klar hatte ich mal eine andre drin und dann ist ruhe nur mit der ist das so


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. April 2013)

ok dann lass doch bitte diese VGA tauschen? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (8. April 2013)

Kann ich die den direkt zu Gigabyte senden oder wie ?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. April 2013)

Leider nicht, hier musst du diese an dein Fachhandel zuschicken. Gruß


----------



## dragonlort (27. April 2013)

Moin,
Und wie sieht es aus biste mit dein Projekt fertig geworden?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. April 2013)

Moin Moin

ich bin gespannt 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## the_pierced (14. Juni 2013)

So wie es aussieht ist er mit seinem Projekt noch nicht fertig geworden.

Dafür ist mein G1.Sniper 3 schon verpflanzt worden. Das schaut dann ungefähr so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Juni 2013)

Moin Moin 

Das sieht mal Hammer aus!!! Danke dir!!

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (26. Juni 2013)

Hey, sry wenig zeit hab ich derzeit..................

Hab aber mal ein andres problem, wie kann ich es einstellen das die usb ports im off modus keinen strom mehr bekommen............?

Gibt es da einen jumper oder per bios?

Bin der zeit dabei meinen rechner weiter zu bauen...........


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Juni 2013)

Hab dir auf deine PM genatwortet  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (30. Juni 2013)

So hab mal weiter gearbeitet ..........


----------



## Tjerk (30. Juni 2013)

So weiter geht es wieder.................


----------



## Tjerk (30. Juni 2013)

Bald dem Ende entgegen...........


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Juli 2013)

Moin Moin 

Hammer, ich bin begeistert und gespannt wie es am Ende aussehen und funktionieren wird 

LG GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo, so bin mal wieder fleißig dabei ........................
 Nicht einfach den 420er Radi da oben rein zu bekommen ..


 Gruß


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Juli 2013)

Magst du das ich hier mal ein Thread eröffne mit User Galerie ? Gruß GBTTM


----------



## dragonlort (1. Juli 2013)

sehr schick bis jetzt bin auch mal auf das end ergebniss gespannt


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Juli 2013)

ich auch


----------



## dragonlort (1. Juli 2013)

sag mal macht ihr auhc mal ein MB wo bichen rot dabei ist? oder mal ein weißes MB?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Juli 2013)

haben wir doch schau mal  GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H : http://geizhals.de/950961 Gruß GBTTM


----------



## dragonlort (1. Juli 2013)

das sieht ja mal richitg scharf aus. Da habt ihr mal was geiles gezaubert. Aber leider nur für Haswell Boards.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Juli 2013)

Danke  Ich weiß, hey es geht weiter Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (3. Juli 2013)

Es geht immer noch weiter ^^^
Bald aber ist es geschafft ...............

 Aktuell hab ich ein Problem mit dem Soundtreiber unter Windows 8 oder 8.1.......Beim wechseln vom spiel zum Desktop raucht der soundtreiber ab und nur ein Neustart hilft.....


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Juli 2013)

Top  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Tjerk (5. Juli 2013)

Endspurt naht langsam.......


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen  Top! Gruß GBTTM


----------

